# attaching uni butt ferrule?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

for the guys familiar with building trolling and stand up rods with uni butts, have you used Flex Coat epoxy?

I've heard that U-40 rod bond is the best to use, the only thing to use, but a couple suggest using flex coat. I have some rod bond on order but my mail system always takes forever. I'm just anxious to glue this ferrule and use my new rod.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would wait for the U 40 or Kardol. The Flex Coat Rod builders glue is a messy nightmare. I use U40 at the shop for all of my grips, seats, etc.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I waited it out and got it glued. Came out well.


----------

